# "Algae Eater"



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I know that is a generic term, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a specific kind that would work with:

Groumi
Neons
Dainos
Male Fancy Guppies

Would you please include it's bio load...In plain terms. I've heard that A Groumi counts for two neons, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe the size of your tank would be a better reference to us than " a gourami counts for 2 neons" which is totally wrong by the way. I don't know who told you that but they misinformed you.

Tell us more about your tank, filtration, population, & plants or not. 

Cheers!

Sponge


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi kristian18f,
I'm courious, did you get any answers to your questions? Theres Vague 
guidlines that are 1 inch per gal, but that greatly depends on the fish, you wouldnt put a 30 inch fish in a 30 gal tank.
I'm not sure if you were asking about algae eaters, but one of the best all
around is an otocinclus, but they need alot to eat so after they clean you 
out of algae, they will need extra food.
SueM


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Otocinclus catfish would be a good choice to get along with everything, and they stay very small, being only "3-neons" in size. LOL
Siamese Algae eaters get a lot bigger and are more rambuctious and less trustworthy.
American Flagfish are awesome algae eaters, but again I wouldn't trust them around guppies.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah, sorry I didn't stop by again. Thanks for everyones input but I decided just to get one extra of each fish (except for the groumi).

I usually quarentine but I'm a bit worried about it since all three are schooling fish and I wont have a school in the quarentine tank, anyone think that will cause trouble? I don't wanna stick them automatically into the tank with the rest of my fish, I've heard too many horror stories.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll write down your suggestions for next time I think about changing it up.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Oldsalt, what is the story with flagfish and guppies? they are not a particularly large fish are they?
mousey


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Just an FYI for Siamensis, I put 2 in my 125 to help control a hair algea problem. They did an awesome job, but when the algea was gone, they started in on the long beautiful Pec fins of my show Koi angels  
So beware that they will munch on other fish


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

i would say a plecko


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

pleco is too big.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

aaa said:


> pleco is too big.


Depends on the kind of pleco. The common pleco will get huge. But there are different kinds that wont get any larger than 4 inches.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Flagfish aren't all that big, but they do tend to nibble on long, flowing fins. They're fine with short-finned fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. Flagfish are funny creatures. Some have no problems with them, others report they are very agressive (like SueM). Better suited for planted tanks, though they will devour rotala wallachi. Otos, or a bristlenose or rubber lipped pleco are good choices.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Alin10123 said:


> Depends on the kind of pleco. The common pleco will get huge. But there are different kinds that wont get any larger than 4 inches.


usually the pet store sold the big kind. bristlenose stay small and look great.


----------

